# Guitar greats



## rosecott (Mar 18, 2016)

Thought I had posted earlier about a BBC4 programme on John Williams but it disappeared. The duets with Julian Bream - stupendous.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 18, 2016)

Plenty of greats

Clapton and Knopfler two of my favourites. Will have to find the John Williams programme on catch up


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 18, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Plenty of greats

Clapton and Knopfler two of my favourites. Will have to find the John Williams programme on catch up
		
Click to expand...

Hell Yeah Homer, first 2 that came to my mind when I saw the post.

https://youtu.be/6jxsnIRpy2E


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 18, 2016)

Yes, very talented people.   My favourite is Chet Atkins, he did do a good CD (Neck and Neck) along with Mark Knopfler before he died:

[video=youtube;5wTVLIZaxMk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wTVLIZaxMk[/video]


----------



## Tongo (Mar 18, 2016)

The Edge.

Watching a truly mesmeric performance of Where the Streets Have No Name on You Tube as we speak. Astonishing performance.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 18, 2016)

Rory Gallagher all day long.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 18, 2016)

Jimmy Page!!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 18, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Jimmy Page!!
		
Click to expand...

& Slash


----------



## richart (Mar 18, 2016)

Michael Schenker and Richie Blackmore for me.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 18, 2016)

Joe Bonamassa


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 18, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Joe Bonamassa
		
Click to expand...

Good call Sir.


----------



## snell (Mar 18, 2016)

My favourites are Slash, Jimmy Page & Johnny Cash (Not the most technically gifted, but I love his rhythm).


----------



## DCB (Mar 18, 2016)

rosecott said:



			Thought I had posted earlier about a BBC4 programme on John Williams but it disappeared. The duets with Julian Bream - stupendous.
		
Click to expand...

Can remember seeing John Williams play in Sky in the 1980s, he was amazing, able to adapt to different styles without effort.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 18, 2016)

I also like Tommy Emmanuel.


----------



## DCB (Mar 18, 2016)

How about Hank Marvin, he could make the guitar speak &#128521;


----------



## StevieT (Mar 18, 2016)

Gary Moore. Without a doubt my all time favourite.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 18, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Plenty of greats

Clapton and Knopfler two of my favourites. Will have to find the John Williams programme on catch up
		
Click to expand...

A fine pair indeed.



MadAdey said:



			Hell Yeah Homer, first 2 that came to my mind when I saw the post.

https://youtu.be/6jxsnIRpy2E

Click to expand...

Saw the Dire Straits warm up gig for that at Hammersmith Odeon.  Roof nearly came off the place when Clapton turned round to reveal himself.  I quite like this little number with Knopfler playing the support;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zm1BBG5LkxA


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 18, 2016)

Everybody forgets Robin Trower and also Rory Gallagher. 2 underrated greats.

I really like Carlos Santana, Alex Lifeson of Rush is a genius, as is Buck Dharma from Blue Oyster Cult

as well as all the others mentioned in previous posts


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 18, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Everybody forgets Robin Trower and also Rory Gallagher. 2 underrated greats.

I really like Carlos Santana, Alex Lifeson of Rush is a genius, as is Buck Dharma from Blue Oyster Cult

as well as all the others mentioned in previous posts
		
Click to expand...

Er, excuse me. Post #6


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 18, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Er, excuse me. Post #6
		
Click to expand...

Apologies young sir, you are obviously a gentleman of rare good taste


----------



## chrisd (Mar 18, 2016)

Stegsie said:



			Gary Moore. Without a doubt my all time favourite.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly very gifted, I saw him a couple of times but he wouldn't play his hits and peed everyone off!

I'd add 

Clapton
Peter Green - I saw him play Albatross mmmmm
John Martin


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 18, 2016)

Not new,but well worth a listen 
http://youtu.be/-3zQCsLgofY


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 18, 2016)

Add to some of the above, my favourites are probably

Richard Thompson
Frank Zappa
David Gilmour
Angus Young

Could happily listen to nobody else if I could just pick those.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 18, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			Yes, very talented people.   My favourite is Chet Atkins, he did do a good CD (Neck and Neck) along with Mark Knopfler before he died:

[video=youtube;5wTVLIZaxMk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wTVLIZaxMk[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Neck & Neck is brilliant, Yakety Axe and There'll Be Some Changes Made in particular.



FairwayDodger said:



			Jimmy Page!!
		
Click to expand...




chrisd said:



			Joe Bonamassa
		
Click to expand...




Stegsie said:



			Gary Moore. Without a doubt my all time favourite.
		
Click to expand...




PhilTheFragger said:



			Everybody forgets Robin Trower and also Rory Gallagher. 2 underrated greats.

I really like *Carlos Santana*, Alex Lifeson of Rush is a genius, as is Buck Dharma from Blue Oyster Cult

as well as all the others mentioned in previous posts
		
Click to expand...

All very good shouts, particularly Gary Moore for being extremely adept in both rock & blues.  I think that on any given day you could make a case for a good number of guitarists and you could change your mind quite easily depending on what you've just listened to.  One thing that I wouldn't be swayed on is that no-one uses a pause better when soloing than Mark Knopfler.  The other thing is that the two most underrated guitarists (by the public, not by their peers) of my era are Keith Scott and Lindsey Buckingham.  And if you have to Google them you've just made my point. 

As for the greatest, B.B. King anybody?


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 18, 2016)

I spent many years playing guitar in bands and my inspiration was Rory after having seen him on the legendary Irish Tour back in Belfast in the 70s.

I bent my Mum's ear and got her to take out an HP agreement to get me a Strat for which I paid her back monthly, and that led on to me having 30 happy years playing in bands here and on tour.

I met Rory in the early 90s when a mate's brother supported him at Leas Cliff Hall in Folkstone.

It's often said "never meet your heroes" but meeting Rory was a pure joy. A more modest and self effacing lovely bloke you couldn't hope to meet and one who had so much time for me.

I touched his legendary Strat and watched the gig that night from the wings. It's a night that will stay with me for ever. 

What a totally lovely guy and now so sadly missed.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 18, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			I spent many years playing guitar in bands and my inspiration was Rory after having seen him on the legendary Irish Tour back in Belfast in the 70s.

I bent my Mum's ear and got her to take out an HP agreement to get me a Strat for which I paid her back monthly, and that led on to me having 30 happy years playing in bands here and on tour.

I met Rory in the early 90s when a mate's brother supported him at Leas Cliff Hall in Folkstone.

It's often said "never meet your heroes" but meeting Rory was a pure joy. A more modest and self effacing lovely bloke you couldn't hope to meet and one who had so much time for me.

I touched his legendary Strat and watched the gig that night from the wings. It's a night that will stay with me for ever. 

What a totally lovely guy and now so sadly missed.
		
Click to expand...

I've seen hundreds of bands at lhe the Leas Cliff Hall!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 18, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I've seen hundreds of bands at lhe the Leas Cliff Hall!
		
Click to expand...


Nurse, Chris is drunk and incoherent again


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 18, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I've seen hundreds of bands at lhe the Leas Cliff Hall!
		
Click to expand...

Each one had a conductor, and everyone had tea between dances


----------



## chippa1909 (Mar 18, 2016)

Jimi.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 18, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Nurse, Chris is drunk and incoherent again 

Click to expand...




Hobbit said:



			Each one had a conductor, and everyone had tea between dances
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, what did you say? My hearing has been affected since Uriah Heep !


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 18, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Sorry, what did you say? My hearing has been affected since Uriah Heep !
		
Click to expand...

Very 'eavy Very 'umble.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 18, 2016)

And talking of another of my heroes, Gary Moore. 

Quite simply here's a gift from me - enjoy!!
[video=youtube_share;B0nKJFVVoYM]http://youtu.be/B0nKJFVVoYM[/video]


----------



## chrisd (Mar 18, 2016)

David Byron - What a rock voice!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 18, 2016)

chrisd said:



			David Byron - What a rock voice!
		
Click to expand...

Funnily enough I was just thinking if there was a thread for greatest rock singer he'd have to be #1 for me!


----------



## chrisd (Mar 18, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Funnily enough I was just thinking if there was a thread for greatest rock singer he'd have to be #1 for me!
		
Click to expand...

Sadly died much too young


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 18, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Sadly died much too young
		
Click to expand...

Yeah...


----------



## Piece (Mar 18, 2016)

From my music genre, heavy, the axemen for me are:

Steve Vai, perhaps the best technical rock guitarist ever
Joe Satriani 
Alex Skolnick, lead for Testament, just a brilliant soloist. Also has a successful jazz trio band.
Tony Macalpine, great shredder and also an excellent pianist 

Notable mentions for Geddy Lee,  Doug Pinnick, Stu Haim,  James Hetfield.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 18, 2016)

fourth page and not a mention of Brian May.


----------



## rosecott (Mar 18, 2016)

The poacher said:



			fourth page and not a mention of Brian May.
		
Click to expand...

Your pages must be very small - I'm on page 2.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 18, 2016)

Jeff Healey (RIP) - truly phenomenal for a blind man!
Steve Rothery of Marillion can make a guitar sing like an Angel
Robert Cray just oozes Soul
Paul Kossoff(RIP)......well...'nuff said
Dave Gilmour can play anything
Gary Moore(RIP) - one of the best
Randy Rhoads(RIP) - short but oh so sweet
John Frusciante - Chiili Peppers just not right without him
Eddie Van Halen - possibly the original "Shredder"
Hendrix, Page, Beck, Santana, Clapton etc etc, the usual suspects but many like Steve Howe, Robert Fripp, Joe Walsh, Andy Summers and the like we're integral to the sound of their respective bands.
There are many, many more - I could be here all night..
But, for me, top of the list is Alex Lifeson of Rush....simply The Master....


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 18, 2016)

The poacher said:



			fourth page and not a mention of Brian May.
		
Click to expand...

Thought you were gonna say Liverpool!


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 18, 2016)

Seeing David Gilmour live was up there with the greatest times of my life. The man is a genius.
Whether its a standard electric guitar or a lap steel the sound he makes from a lump of wood and metal wires is immense.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 18, 2016)

:rofl:

That's the fastest metamorphosis of a thread I've seen in ages - the original (Classical) lasted a single post before it became Rock!

I used to follow Williams and Bream (and a few others whose names I've forgotten!) eons ago and many of the 'London' style guitarists. I think I had an album that had the pairl, so maybe the same! Great fan of Magna Carta when Davey Johnston was playing guitar - and Sitar, Banjo, Mandolin and any stringed instrument! They were never the same when he switched to Electric and joined EJ's band!

As for Electric... Stevie Ray Vaughan (a great!) and Bonnie Raitt that I particularly like - along with many of those already mentioned, particularly Knopfler, Clapton, Page and Moore.


----------



## Leftie (Mar 19, 2016)

I'll listen for hours to most of the previously mentioned but, with slightly wider horizons, I would also bring in artists from different genres such as Joe Pass, Martin Taylor. Paco Pena to name but a few.


----------



## 3565 (Mar 19, 2016)

As a metal fan I've seen and heard a fair few guitarists over the years. 

 Satriani I could watch all night every night and makes it so ridiculously easy and can certainly make it sing and Vai is another who just not human. 
Randy Rhoads, how good would he be now? 
Jake E Lee with Ozzy
Matthias Jabs of the Scorpions
Dimebag Darrel of Pantera was very good live
Ritchie Kotzen, Tony Macalpine, Malmsteen bored me to death for 2 hours, 
Adrian Vandenberg with Whitesnake
Zakk Wylde, Mick Mars for who he is, Phil Collen Def Leppard, Brad Gillis Nightranger/Ozzy and Warren De Martini from Ratt just really like the way he plays.


----------



## snell (Mar 19, 2016)

Keith Richards is another one. His style was/is so unique


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 19, 2016)

Gordon Giltrap


----------



## SatchFan (Mar 19, 2016)

Probably repeating a lot of the names already mentioned. My taste seems similar to 3565.

Joe Satriani - seen him live many times (hence SatchFan)
Steve Vai
Eddie Van Halen
John Petrucci
Guthrie Govan
Eric Johnson
George Lynch
Steve Morse

Also jazzier guys such as - 
Martin Taylor
Larry Carlton
George Benson
Nile Rodgers


----------



## MarkE (Mar 19, 2016)

When you get to be as good as all those mentioned, there's very little to choose between any of them. Just comes down to what genre you prefer. I would chuck in the late, great, Jeff Hanneman of Slayer.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 19, 2016)

Dimebag and Gary Moore are the ones I usually listen to when I want my guitar fix.
Zakk Wylde (Pride and Glory) is on my IPod quite a bit as well, proper cowboy heavy rock stuff.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 19, 2016)

MarkE said:



			When you get to be as good as all those mentioned, there's very little to choose between any of them. Just comes down to what genre you prefer. I would chuck in the late, great, Jeff Hanneman of Slayer.
		
Click to expand...

Top man, close call with Hanneman and Mustaine for their riff writing prowess.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 19, 2016)

Prince is the right answer, I'd argue no one comes close to his combination of guitar skills, song writing skills and performing genius.  He can do this when he wants to on top of everything else.

[video=youtube_share;6SFNW5F8K9Y]https://youtu.be/6SFNW5F8K9Y[/video]


----------



## rosecott (Mar 19, 2016)

The unforeseen benefit of this thread is that I now have a list of people I would rather not room share with at Forest Pines.

:thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 19, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Top man, close call with Hanneman and Mustaine for their riff writing prowess.
		
Click to expand...

Kirk Hammett's not had a mention yet either.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 19, 2016)

Chet Atkins
Lester Paulfuss
Johnny Marr
Leo Fender
Fred Grestch


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Jeff Healey (RIP) - truly phenomenal for a blind man!
Steve Rothery of Marillion can make a guitar sing like an Angel
Robert Cray just oozes Soul
Paul Kossoff(RIP)......well...'nuff said
Dave Gilmour can play anything
Gary Moore(RIP) - one of the best
Randy Rhoads(RIP) - short but oh so sweet
John Frusciante - Chiili Peppers just not right without him
Eddie Van Halen - possibly the original "Shredder"
Hendrix, Page, Beck, Santana, Clapton etc etc, the usual suspects but many like Steve Howe, Robert Fripp, Joe Walsh, Andy Summers and the like we're integral to the sound of their respective bands.
There are many, many more - I could be here all night..
But, for me, top of the list is Alex Lifeson of Rush....simply The Master....
		
Click to expand...

Blimey forgot all about Rothery. Agree with Gilmour

Two under rated guitarists are Bryan Josh of a band called Mostly Autumn, and Frank Usher who has done a lot of stuff with Fish


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 19, 2016)

Some lesser known geniuses perhaps.

Roy Buchannan
Danny Gatton
Jerry Donihue.

Check out the link to Donohue below. It's from an old BBC Equinox documentary from the late 80s all about he electric guitar. Still got it on VHS somewhere. Well worth a watch if you can find it all somewhere.

But failing that then scroll the clip on to 8:40 and be prepared for your jaw to hit the floor.

[video=youtube_share;VsirFq5z5HU]http://youtu.be/VsirFq5z5HU[/video]


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 19, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Kirk Hammett's not had a mention yet either.
		
Click to expand...

 I'm not really a Hammet fan to be honest, he  does what's expected but doesn't venture "off piste" enough for me, if that makes sense? I've always said, Metallica write good songs but play them badly &#128521;


----------



## chrisd (Mar 19, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			and Frank Usher who has done a lot of stuff with Fish
		
Click to expand...

What? He's played golf with fish?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 19, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			I'm not really a Hammet fan to be honest, he  does what's expected but doesn't venture "off piste" enough for me, if that makes sense? I've always said, Metallica write good songs but play them badly &#128521;
		
Click to expand...

I know what you mean... but I do like him and Metallica! Can't agree with the playing badly bit!


----------



## rosecott (Mar 19, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Joe Bonamassa
		
Click to expand...

He is on Sky Arts this very minute.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2016)

chrisd said:



			What? He's played golf with fish?
		
Click to expand...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Usher


----------



## Piece (Mar 19, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Kirk Hammett's not had a mention yet either.
		
Click to expand...

Because, imho, he is a very good guitarist, not a great one. Hetfield is better.


----------



## sev112 (Mar 19, 2016)

Schenker and Blackmore are also 2 of my faves

Bert Jansch


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 19, 2016)

Piece said:



			Because, imho, he is a very good guitarist, not a great one. Hetfield is better.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree but wasn't going to argue until you added the Hetfield bit! lol!

Plenty of good but not great guitarists on this thread TBH.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 19, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			I disagree but wasn't going to argue until you added the Hetfield bit! lol!

Plenty of good but not great guitarists on this thread TBH.
		
Click to expand...

Hetfield for his down picking alone = metal


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 19, 2016)

Just been listening to Carlos Santana/Mark Knofler and what about Chris Rea(if mentioned ...and missed....then my apologies)

Think I'm giving away my age here but nobody nowadays seems to fire me up ????!!!!

Jimbo


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 21, 2016)

Ben Weinman from The Dillinger Escape Plan is my contribution to this thread.

Technically he'd have few superiors on this thread and his music is face meltingly intense with the most aggressive, crazy time signature based riffing you could ever ask for and then dropping seamlessly into running jazz riffs and melodic arpeggios and back again all in one song. I've had the pleasure of seeing them live where he played a couple of songs at break neck speed whilst having by his feet from the lighting rig above our heads.

If you want an idea of the sort of music they play, check out Panasonic Youth, 43% Burnt, Sugar Coated Sour, Prancer, Party Smasher... All showcase superb guitar skills.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Mar 21, 2016)

SatchFan said:



			Probably repeating a lot of the names already mentioned. My taste seems similar to 3565.

Joe Satriani - seen him live many times (hence SatchFan)
Steve Vai
Eddie Van Halen
John Petrucci
Guthrie Govan
Eric Johnson
George Lynch
Steve Morse

Also jazzier guys such as - 
Martin Taylor
Larry Carlton
George Benson
Nile Rodgers
		
Click to expand...

Hard to disagree with this list - all astonishing talent which summed up my guitar learning years perfectly...

Lately, I would also add:

Chuck Berry
Jimi
Prince
Mike Campbell
Richard Thompson
Bert Jansch
Martin Simpson
Johnny Marr
Chris Squire


----------



## Martin70 (Mar 21, 2016)

Big fan of John Fruciante particularly his live work.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 21, 2016)

Spear-Chucker said:



			Hard to disagree with this list - all astonishing talent which summed up my guitar learning years perfectly...

Lately, I would also add:

Chuck Berry
Jimi
Prince
Mike Campbell
Richard Thompson
Bert Jansch
Martin Simpson
Johnny Marr
Chris Squire
		
Click to expand...

who's Chris Squire??? 

is he the bloke from The Stone Roses Brother?


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Mar 21, 2016)

Hee hee, not awake when I wrote that. Couldn't edit it either which I think is clearly punishment for more haste less speed.

Was hoping no one would notice but you've got me. I'm very sorry, Sir. Won't happen again, Sir


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 21, 2016)

Spear-Chucker said:



			Hee hee, not awake when I wrote that. Couldn't edit it either which I think is clearly punishment for more haste less speed.

Was hoping no one would notice but you've got me. I'm very sorry, Sir. Won't happen again, Sir 

Click to expand...

Ah, i see. not Johns Brother then


----------



## timd77 (Mar 21, 2016)

I'm not really into those amazingly technical riff type players, such as vai or Moore. My top 5 would therefore be:

Johnny Marr 
John Squire
George Harrison 
Steve Craddock
Jonny Greenwood 

Honourable mention to Matt Bellamy out of muse. I don't really like 'massive rock' but the boy can play.


----------

